# Awesome pictures!!!



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Enjoy guys^^ should make up for some great Wallpapers and sigs!

www.mixedmartialmedia.com


----------



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

:thumb02:great pix!!! thanx


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice, repped.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

+Rep

Dude, seriously very cool. The first picture made me laugh.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

lmao, look at Dana in the pic where Mir is on the scales.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

BobbyCooper said:


> Enjoy guys^^ should make up for some great Wallpapers and sigs!


Future matchup here.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

Leed said:


> lmao, look at Dana in the pic where Mir is on the scales.


bwahaha, that needs a caption!!! :thumb02:


----------



## RFC (Jun 13, 2009)

>


WOW, Hardy looks huge in this pic with GSP and he's not even in the foreground...


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

I love the picture of Hardy and GSP where Hardy is clapping for GSP with this look on his face like "Yeah...ok I get it...you have perfect genetics, let's get on with it already"


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

These are some fantastic pics!


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Very awesome photos!


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

morninglightmt said:


> bwahaha, that needs a caption!!! :thumb02:


the one where he is checking out GSP's ass is also worth mentioning.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

amazing pics! I would rep you but It seems I already have.
Need to spread It around some more!


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

amazing pics, i wonder if Hardy and Fitch are cool or did they just ignore each other?


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

Wow. Great pictures!!!


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

those boxes contain Dan Hardy's secret weapon which will aid him in the defeat of George St Pierre.


this picture honestly has so many caption possibilities.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I loved these, especially the ones of Fitch doing pad work.

I thought Mur looked great. Same douchy expression, but looked amazing.

And Georges......once again, you WEARING that UA baby!!

BTW, GSP's ass is so amazing that even heterosexual males can't help but (c wut I did thurr) check it out.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

vandalian said:


> Future matchup here.


Yep. Dan Hardy's first title defence........:thumb02:

Awesome pics these, the ones of Fitch hitting the mits were particularly cool, as was the one where you could see Mir's new Ink, that's a seriously cool tat Mir's got going on now.


----------



## Icculus (Oct 4, 2009)

That first pic is just so good. 

Fitch: rrrrrrrrggggghhhhh
Hardy: Uhhhhhh, I'll take the next one

Also would like to know what time that last pic was taken. How long does it take him to lose 5.2 lbs? 


would rep if I could.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Quality pics. Where did they come from?


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Fitch: "You know Dan, even if you win, you're going to have to deal with me next"

Hardy: "Yeah mate, why do you think I have _two_ boxes?"


----------



## funkyboogalooo (Jan 28, 2009)

Excellent repped


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Fitch: "I used to think like you"

Hardy: "What happened?"











Sorry I couldn't help it, I love Jon, it was just to easy. Hope he schools Saunders, even though I was hoping he would fight Thiago again.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Man those are great..Repped:thumbsup: The one's of Mir and Fitch are Great, they look amazing in black and white. Also Mir's Tattoo's are sick.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

looney liam said:


> hardy:
> oh uhh jon what are you doing here?
> 
> fitch:
> ...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Awesome pictures man!


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Those pants Hardy Is wearing In the quoted pic above here look comfy! Anyone know what brand they are?


----------



## Militant_huw (Mar 26, 2010)

Awesome pics man, no ideaaa how to rep... but thanks anyway!!!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Militant_huw said:


> Awesome pics man, no ideaaa how to rep... but thanks anyway!!!


Welcome to the Forum!

To rep, you click the little scale looking thing under their picture and then you can leave a message if you want as well. It is right next to the circle that tells if people are online or not. :thumbsup:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

RFC said:


> WOW, Hardy looks huge in this pic with GSP and he's not even in the foreground...


Hardy IS huge dude. You didn't notice that during the countdown? Dude's built like a LHW.


Also, Fitch mean muggin' Hardy at the elevator was awesome. Definitely using a few of these for sigs and such


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

yikes!! that black and white Fedor picture near the end of their gallery would make one MEAN sig..... just saying for any big Fedor fans we might have around here.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

First post is best post I've ever seen on mmaforum. 

It's amazing that the UFC can fill half an arena JUST FOR THE WEIGH-INS! Are you kidding me?!?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

TraMaI said:


> Hardy IS huge dude. You didn't notice that during the countdown? Dude's built like a LHW.
> 
> 
> Also, Fitch mean muggin' Hardy at the elevator was awesome. Definitely using a few of these for sigs and such


Are you sure they're mean muggin? 

To me it just looks like a "Sup?". "Sup." type of exchange. 

All the sweet hoodies, t-shirts, pants the fighters are wearing look comfy and amazing....all the more so b/c they were FREE!!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Glad you liked them guys 

Lot's of Props to the guy who made them! Really some beautiful pieces. And thanks for all the reps^^


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Anyone else notice how gross his foot looks lol?


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

looney liam said:


> those boxes contain Dan Hardy's secret weapon which will aid him in the defeat of George St Pierre.
> 
> 
> this picture honestly has so many caption possibilities.



GSP room service! Fitch is bringing the towels and Hardy has pics for Rush to sign.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

LMAOOO!!!

Fitch just has hobbit feet, IMO.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Anyone else notice how gross his foot looks lol?





swpthleg said:


> LMAOOO!!!
> 
> Fitch just has hobbit feet, IMO.


Jon is a tall hobbit, his feet, the beard, the insane strength, and look at his legs, he looks like he's wearing leg warmers. I mean guys have hair on their legs but damn, you could shave them and knit a very creepy sweater.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Anyone else notice how gross his foot looks lol?


He could probably make 175 if he just shaved his leg and arm hair.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

REQUEST SOMEONE TO MAAKE THIS ONE A SIG FOR ME


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

can you guess who this is


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

joe davola said:


> can you guess who this is


since you,ve linked it directly, it´s easy to call it cigano.

Can you guess what the edit button is for?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

HOLY SHIT, please use edit......


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

dan miller guillotine


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

You're just doing it on purpose now aren't you.......


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> You're just doing it on purpose now aren't you.......


of course im posting pics on purpose


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

i cant believe the incredibililositility of this thread. i will try to find something match tomorrow... all of my oldskool go-to's are taken. but, wait. just wait.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Great pics man, thanks heaps  It was interesting to see Fitch and Saunders warming up in the same room ...


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

I wish someone would take pics like this at a live event, there's a lack of epic pics of UFC arenas.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

morninglightmt said:


> bwahaha, that needs a caption!!! :thumb02:


There's only enough room in this lift for one of us!
Will that do?


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

LOL @ Last pic

Reminds me of that episode of south park with Mencia where he's like, "I got no dick man..."


----------

